# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Translatotron, speech to speech translator, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

translatotron.com

Google Translate, free multilingual text machine translation service

"Introducing Translatotron: An End-to-End Speech-to-Speech Translation Model"

by Ye Jia and Ron Weiss
May 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s prototype AI translator translates your tone as well as your words"
It also the first AI translator that translates directly from audio input to output

by James Vincent
May 17, 2019

----------

